

Ask HN: Anyway to protect yourself without getting lawyers involved? - cme

I've read the horror stories of people partnering up on an idea and then one party getting screwed over.<p>I was wondering if there were ways to protect yourself without hiring a lawyer. I remember seeing several sites posted here were you could set up a "virtual" contract. Could someone link me to those? do they provide enough protection if things go south?
======
iamchmod
The best in my opinion to protect yourself is to have a great relationship
with the partner. Meet with them regularly, listen to their concerns, share
your concerns, yada, yada. There is really no protection against a bad partner
that doesn't involve legal bills either upfront writing up a completely
protective contract (which will spook other side anyways) or when disputing
with them and needing to bring in the lawyers once things go south. The best
prevention is to choose partners wisely and bring any concerns up quickly. You
aren't going to have great partners 100% of the time, but if you can get to
80% of the time that saves a ton of stress, hassle and money

